# What's The Easiest Blindfold System?



## dChan (Mar 1, 2007)

My friend uses Roux's system to solve the cube normally, but now I wondered how would i be possible for him to learn blind fold cubing if you need to know some Fridrich algs like in Joel van Noort's blindfold system. So any ideas?


----------



## tenderchkn (Mar 1, 2007)

Blindfolding is nothing like speedcubing. The only algorithms you must know in the cycles method (more on that later) are how to flip two edges, orient two corners, cycle three corners/edges, and cycle two groups of two corners/edges.

Try doing RUR'URU2R'L'U'LU'L'U2L (right Sune followed by left Sune). Two corners have their orientations affected while leaving everything the same. The permutation cycles, too, affect 3 or 4 pieces, while leaving everything else the same. The point of this is that once you memorize the cube, every piece remains fixed until you decide to do something to it.

That's basically how the cycles method works. There are piece by piece methods where you have to rememorize after every piece you place, and the Pochmann method, which combines permutation and orientation. There are advantages and disadvantages to all blindfold methods. Do some research and see what is most comfortable for you.


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

I wrote a guide in my terms of Bill M. easiest method. You can see it here:
http://pjkcubed.com/blindfold-guide.html

If you have any questions, feel free to ask.

Pat


----------



## Joël (Mar 1, 2007)

Hi dChan,

The system described in my tutorial is NOT invented by me!

Second, I think Pochmann is a very nice method for starting with BLD cubing; it just requires a lot of _*understanding*_. It also requires not being mentally 'blocked' by confusing terms as 'orientation'.

- Jo?l.


----------



## dChan (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh, sorry, I didn't mean it was invented by you, sorry 'bout that. :unsure: 

Thanks PJK for that site, I'm reading the blindfold section now. 

I'm still trying to figure out which system to use myself but I'm trying to learn some basics first like the numbering of the pieces and trying to understand how the cycles work.

BTW how long would it take on average to learn to blindfold solve? I learned to solve regularly in about 5 days but I'm sure blindfold solving takes longer right?


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

It took me a total of about 5 hours to learn to solve the 3x3 cube with the help of the internet. To learn BLD, if you spend 5 hours, you will be able to attempt a BLD solve. It took me a little under 15 minutes to remember a cube on my first attempt.


----------



## pyrotek7x7 (Mar 1, 2007)

Only 5?

I have that much time, totally.

Say, PJK, how did you learn? Did you learn all the algorithms first, then how to number stuff, the other way around, or what?


----------



## pjk (Mar 1, 2007)

With Bill's guide (the one at the bottom of my BLD page) I just read it, understood it, and then went from there to practice. My guide it simply Bill's guide in my terms, it is his method, etc. I already knew the T-Perm, which is the main alg you use for this method. To orient edges, I originally used Bill's alg and then switched over after a week to the one that is on my page now. The alg I use is really simple. For corner orientation I just use a simple commutator that is listed on my page, which I learned from reading Macky's guide. The numbering system is up to you, it is really simple to remember and will take a little while to get really used to it, but with some practice it is really easy. I can now average around 6 minutes with that method. Execution time is actually only around 2 minutes, so if you can memo in 1 min, that is a pretty quick solve. I am going to work on a wierd version of Pochmann method soon so I can start working on memo more and focus on my primary method. With that, I am hoping to be able to memorize in around 40 seconds avg. and then hopefully be able to avg. around 2 minutes overall, that is my goal. I am going to try to use 3 cycle for corners and then Pochmann for edges. We will see how it works.

Pat


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2007)

2 minutes is possible, but according to http://www.worldcubeassociation.org/result...s&single=Single it has only been reached by 3 people sofar. Good luck!


----------



## pjk (Mar 2, 2007)

With practice, Tyson was thinking the limit was around 15 seconds memo avg. and sub-60 avg. 

However, to get that, you will have to have a really good method for solving BLD.


----------



## AvGalen (Mar 2, 2007)

I don't think it is impossible, but I do believe this will require many months of intensive practise, a very advanced method, very good memory and execution


----------



## dChan (Mar 2, 2007)

I'm starting to learn using your guide PJK, it is really easy to understand so I hope to be able to successfully solve a few times within the next week. Then I'll probably try Pochmann's method, is that a good idea?

And are the times of the WCA site for BLD Solves counting memo time as well? Or are they just the solve? Because if they count memo too then that is pretty damn fast.


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2007)

Okay, cool. Let me know if you have any questions or suggestions for improving the guide. Pochmann is a good one to work on, there is also 3 cycle methods that are really quick. Here are links to show both:
Pochmann method:
http://stefan-pochmann.de/spocc/blindsolving/3x3/

Pochmann method explained by Joel Van Noort:
http://www.math.leidenuniv.nl/~jnoort/inde...ation=blindfold

3-cycle method, by Macky (a very quick cuber and BLD solver):
http://www.cubefreak.net/blindfoldcubing_guide.html

I'd recommend you check all of those out, all are proven to be very quick.

As far as the times posted on the WCA site, those include memo time. Time start immediately when you look at the cube. The WR for BLD solving was broken at the Belgian Open last Saturday for a total time of 1:20.xx. It took him 26 seconds to memorize. It is quite amazing, but with practice, very possible. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## dChan (Mar 3, 2007)

Wow, that's cool. They are really fast then!

Thanks for he links. I actually emailed Macky a few weeks ago(we live in the same state) and I might see him at the Caltech Comp so maybe I can get some more tips from him.  

Man i can't believe all the records, It seems like with every competition comes a new WR. i wwon't be able to catch up with all the other BLD solvers. <_<


----------



## pjk (Mar 3, 2007)

Practice makes perfect. Since we see all the records being broken, that means we have a lot of room for improvement. Do feel you are behind, they will eventually reach close to a limit, and you will catch up if you continue. Be determined  And do it for the fun of it, not for the record


----------

